# Need help with front panel audio connections (10-1 pin AAFP)



## Scattergun (Nov 14, 2007)

I recently got a new case, but I cannot match up the connectors to the AAFP port correctly. At the moment, sound is coming out of only the right speaker or the right headphone, even when connected through the motherboard sound jack and not the front panel audio.

My case's front panel audio connectors are:

RET R
RET L
EAR R
EAR L
MIC IN
MIC VCC
GND

I made some cheap diagrams to show what my motherboard manual shows to the AAFP port legend:
















My mobo is an ASUS M2N68-AM and my case is a Casetek CK-1026-11 (V. Hector)
Can anyone please help me? If anyone could tell me what connectors to connect to which pins as a possible solution or anything, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Mic in: Pin 1 (Port1L/MIC2), MIC VCC: Pin 3 (MICPWR/PORT1R)
GND: Pin 2 (GND/AGND)
Ret R: Pin 6 (SENSE1_RETUR) RET L: Pin 10 (SENSE2_RETUR)
EAR R: Pin 5 (PORT2R) EAR L: Pin 9 (PORT... Wait a sec? It's supposed to be Port2L, but whatever)


----------



## Scattergun (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah that's the strange thing... There's two PORT1Ls as documented by the motherboard... I'm not sure why.

But thank you very much for helping, I'll try out your configuration and see how it goes.


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

My Motherboard AAFP connector pins are same as left hand diagram on this post - have tried connecting cables which are differently named in line with advice from first answer but does not solve. The sound card comes up with message saying I have connected device when I remove a jack and vice versa! 
Cables from front panel are
Black = GND
Red = MIC-IN
Yellow= MIC-BIAS
Green = SPKOUT R
White = SPKOUT L
Grey = RETURN R
Blue = RETURN L

Assistance to complete my new PC capabilities would be much appreciated.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

If the jack sensing is inverted then you just propably have the Return R and L the wrong way round in the motherboard.


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you - have managed to make the speaker jack work  but still struggling with the mic.
Mic connectors are on Ports 1L and 1R as per suggestion but does not register when you plug the mic in. Have tried connectors both ways and no effect at all. Pins 3 and 8 empty. Any further thoughts most welcome thanks.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Umm. Port1R is pin 3... How can it be empty if the mic connector is pluuged to it?


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Sorry - brain dead this morning. Pins 4, 7 and 8 are empty ( 8 is not actually there).


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Okay... Let's start over. 

GND: Pin 2
Mic-In: Pin 1
Mic-Bias: Pin 3
Spkout R: Pin 5
Spkout L: Pin 9
Return R: Pin 6
Return L: Pin 10.
Are they this way? 

And the case manual has no directions on this? Could you post the model of your motherboard/sound card and case?


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks again. Yes cables connected as you have specified. Motherboard manual merely gives diagram as per first post on this thread headed "Audio Connector: F-AUDIO " and says "The audio connector supports HD AudioStandard. It supports the Front Audio Output Choice"
Soundcard is Realtek ALC662 Driver Version 5.10.0.5605 Directx9.0 and Audio Controller HD Audio.
Motherboard FD FoxconnA74MX AMD X2
Case is NOVATECH HERCULES ATX TOWER CA


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

You said you're struggling with the mic. What's the actual problem you're having? Mic doesn't get recognized? Won't get a signal?


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks - the mic on my headphones is not working at all on the front panel even though the speaker element is - they both work perfectly from back connections. When I plug the speaker lead in to the front the Realtek control panel asks what I have just done and selects headphone which is correct. Inserting or removing the mic jack does not bring up the control panel.


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Does either port work if you put Spkout wires where the Mic wires are in currently and mic wires where the Spkout wires are currently? Might be a loose jot or a bad connector.


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Change you suggested led to neither port working correctly but the speakers worked if their jack was plugged into the mic socket!


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

So that means that either the mic input of your integrated sound card is broken or then there's something very peculiar going on... 

Put the Spkouts to the correct pins, try once more with the MIC-BIAS on pin 7. Other than that... Except for randomly testing the mic pins around just to see which false placement randomly might make it work... Nothing really to do..


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you for your help on this - will try those suggestions later/tomorrow. Help much appreciated


----------



## askthegovernor (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks - now have working speakers again but still no mic so equipment error looking likely. Will get supplier to check out now.
Input really appreciated BG-O. Thanks again.


----------



## rexxy (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a GA-73PVN-S2H MoBo with the pins as follows:
http://asia.giga-byte.com/FileList/Manual/motherboard_manual_ga-73pvm-s2h_e.pdf
I have a Chenbro PC310 chassis. http://www.chenbro.eu/corporatesite/products_detail.php?sku=58
I am not sure where the black ground wire for the chassis should be attached on the MoBo.
The chassis wires are labelled as follows:
2 x speaker
1 x Power LED
1 x GND
1 x Power sw
2 x H.D.D. LED
2 x Reset SW


----------



## BG-0 (Jan 1, 1970)

Page 28 of that manual. I think there shouldn't be anything you don't understand otherwise... 
The GND is for front panel audio, not the front panel header for the other wires you listed. If you're sure you have that for the front panel header, not the audio one, then put it into the NC pin *if it doesn't work at the moment*. If it does, don't connect it.


----------



## rexxy (Jun 25, 2009)

BG-0 said:


> Page 28 of that manual. I think there shouldn't be anything you don't understand otherwise...
> The GND is for front panel audio, not the front panel header for the other wires you listed. If you're sure you have that for the front panel header, not the audio one, then put it into the NC pin *if it doesn't work at the moment*. If it does, don't connect it.


Thank you that helped.
Now when I fire up the PC I receive the message ""vga--no input signal"" monitor going to sleep.
I have tried it with a CRT and LCD and new VGA 15 pin connectin.....
Any other hints?


----------

